# Conformation?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He does have a long back, but it is nice and strait

In the 5th pic her right foot looks turned out.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

He does need some groceries so I'm not saying anything about his neck, but it can really be improved with some more weight and riding.
Overall he looks pretty good, but all his angles behind are quite straight and he has a "hunters bump". This means it's going to be quite hard to get his working underneath himself and properly moving.
And despite his large withers it looks like he's a little downhill, or even just even. This can add to your engagement issues.
As a plus I think he has a pretty good shoulder and he is not too long or short in the back. And it looks like he's a sweety, good luck!


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you both!
I had a guest instructor at the stable where I ride and she gave me some exercises that will help build up the muscles in his neck, making it look and physically become longer. She said that once he gets in shape, it should help, or fix some of his conformation issues. I could actually feel a difference in him today towards the middle/end of the lesson.

And Morgan, I think he was picking his foot up/moving the weight on to the other side when I snapped that, I was looking at his legs today after seeing that last night and it is definitely not as bad as it is in the picture :] 

I didn't get any confo pics today like I planned, I had to rush home because someone was coming to look at our trailer.
And yes, he is definitely a sweet heart! He has the cutest expressions and he's so willing :]


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, those pictures are great!
They look really cool.
Consider getting them framed? :]

As far as critique I agree that he needs some groceries/neck muscle but that's nothing that won't be fixed over time as I'm sure you're taking care of that. 

The only other thing that jumps out at me is that he might be a tad bit sickle hocked, like my horse. But I could be wrong.

He is very cute! I love his expression and his color.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I like his shoulder and think he looks pretty good overall. (good for you for being on top of the grocery issue already )

I'm not 100% sure, but pretty much think that the angles are making his legs look a little goofy in some pictures but not others so I'm not real sure if there is anything going on there.

He's got a kind eye and looks like a lover. 

Overall, he looks nice. Now whether or not he'll excel at your discipline or not I don't know...lol...What's this handsome fella's job going to be?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

xpy, i remember the "discussion" about feed that went on and i want to tell you that he looks SO much better ... so whatever you got out of all of the conflicting ideas worked wonders! Keep it up


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I think I've Google this before but what does "Sickle Hocked" mean? What kind of effect does it have on him if he does have it? What are the risks?

And yes, he is definitely a lover... and very mouthy! Well my plan for him is an eventing horse(not Olympic level or anything) and he seems to enjoy jumping so far. I've been doing low cross rails and trot poles, basic dressage and its a bit too early to do cross country, but I think he'll like it. And I cantered on him for the first time yesterday! It was amazing, once you got past that really annoying and bouncy trot! It's so smooth - like riding a rocking chair! Which surprised me because his trot is so bouncy, it took me a while to adjust to him.
anyways xD I could talk about him all day 
But I think his legs just look weird because of the camera angles, I'll *try* to get better pictures of him, it's hard to find a place that's level with enough lighting for a good picture. 

And yes, he is definitely looking a lot better than he was even a couple of days ago. We haven't gotten a round bale yet(money's tight) but we got rice bran and flax seed into his diet and the BO upped his feed to a full scoop day/night. He still needs to gain about 100-200lbs, he's only 965lbs(according to the weight tape), but he is definitely improving though!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

He looks like a TB! I don't think thats a hunter bump his hip/butt looks even in that 5th pic.. I think the weight and muscle will improve the way that looks. Pulling his mane will help his neck look longer.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Hehehe, I did pull it, and yes! It does look better.
I put new pictures up :]


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are some new pictures :]
He got a bath today after he got his teeth floated, fun!









































































And yes, he is a TB, an OTTB.  doesn't act like one though.
I pulled his mane after I took those photo's, now he looks better


----------

